# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Pse gjith ky inat ndaj ALBASOULIT.

## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

Kam deshir ta dij nga gjith keta ce bejne probleme ne ASOUL.

Arsyet e tyre pse bejne probleme,dhe si mund te arrijme deri te nje marreveshje ce me te mos kete probleme?


Te punojme te gjith se bashku ta ngrejme ASOUL,ne pikat me te larta aty ku ishte edhe para ca viteve.



Me rrespekt   Arber B.  Vizitues i vjeter i Shpirtit te Shqiptarit ALBASOUL.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk besoj se ata qe kane inat albasoulin te vijne e te shkruajne ketu perdite ne pranine tone, sepse do te ishte ne kundershtim me veprimet e tyre mosmirenjohese.
Shkaterrimtare ka plot, por nuk ma ha mendja se do ia arrijne ndonjehere qellimit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Kam deshir ta dij nga gjith keta ce bejne probleme ne ASOUL.
> 
> Arsyet e tyre pse bejne probleme,dhe si mund te arrijme deri te nje marreveshje ce me te mos kete probleme?
> 
> 
> Te punojme te gjith se bashku ta ngrejme ASOUL,ne pikat me te larta aty ku ishte edhe para ca viteve.
> 
> 
> 
> Me rrespekt   Arber B.  Vizitues i vjeter i Shpirtit te Shqiptarit ALBASOUL.


pse me ca ka forumi keshtu mire esht....ok ka qe shajn etj po mire ndodh kjo gje..
nuk edi cfare dashke me ndryshu?

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> pse me ca ka forumi keshtu mire esht....ok ka qe shajn etj po mire ndodh kjo gje..
> nuk edi cfare dashke me ndryshu?


Te puth njeher se dhe forumi behet me paqesor keshtu kur 
puthen me njeri tjetrin forumistat  :perqeshje:

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

> pse me ca ka forumi keshtu mire esht....ok ka qe shajn etj po mire ndodh kjo gje..
> nuk edi cfare dashke me ndryshu?




Nuk eshte puna vetem te forumi yvi,por ky  network  ASOUL,ka edhe chat aty behen me shume probleme,per ate desha qe ne forum,te zgjidhim nese mundemi te gjith se bashku kete problem.

Kupton tani?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ok po kuptoj..po ngaqe nuk hy fare ne chat nuk edija per cafre e ke fjalen..ja kalofsh mire

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Te puth njeher se dhe forumi behet me paqesor keshtu kur 
> puthen me njeri tjetrin forumistat


dhe mua me gjete ti me na puth e...po nuk e du te puthmen tende kam burrin une qe me puth :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> dhe mua me gjete ti me na puth e...po nuk e du te puthmen tende kam burrin une qe me puth


Po buli smer pjes ne forum moj
ne themi ne forum se ne reale e di una qe bulin
puc ti sdo me pucesh mua me qe duhet ber 
forumi me paqesor pse mos e japim nje mundesi he si thuaj ti
 :perqeshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Me Pelqen Tema QE eshte hap Per e veshtire per tu Zgjidhur.
Shkaku Kryesor eshte Se 
Ashtu si Userat e besdisur 
pa perjashtuar dhe Stafin jo te kualifikuar 
Arrijn te behen Ke trazira apo te quajtura  pa kenaqesi e userave dhe abuzime te stafit,
Jan hap e ster hap me Mijra tema, Por eshte teper e veshtire te rrikthehen ato kohe ku chati njihej si pjesa me e qet dhe me e bukur e kohes se lire , sot eshte kthyer nje nje banalitet te vertet, 
Me Vjen Shume Keq Sepse une kam qen pjes e ati stafi, si ne kohene shkuar po ashtu dhe kohet e fundit,
Per mua eshte i gjith Faj i stafit pasi duhet te jet me pran userave te jen me te komunikueshem, dhe sadopak tolerant mos te arrijn deri ne Ekstreme 
Dhe se fundi i them Sop Dhe Founderit QE Stafi Albasoul ka nevoje Per me Shume Femra 
Pasi ato sjedhim me pak Probleme.

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

@engjulli_peje^ 



Pajtona vella me ty,qe te sjellin me shum op femra.

----------


## RoboCop2

_Te hapet nje teme ne te mire te Albasoulit vlen te perkrahet dhe te solidarizohet cdo kush, por te flitet ne teme nga persona qe jane tipik te anarshis ne stafe apo ne dhoma eshte si te vi e te na qorroj ne qe smajm as syze ne kete moshe.

Albasoul si cdo netvork hecen perpara dhe me hapa te shpejt ne kemi ne dhomat tona ne oret ne darkes afer 200 user ne server e ne dhoma te ndryshme gje qe jau vertetoj une.

Persa i perket spjegimit apo te ashtuquajtures gjoja (indinjat te engjellit) do ti shtoja qe engjell je pjes e llogjeve, remujes dhe lemsheve brenda stafi nese se dine keta qe ju flet ti po jau them une se deri sot 
te kam rishtuar nja 10 here duke menduar se e vlersoje veprimin time, por kur shofe qe me flet brrockulla ste toleroj e sle pa tu pergjigjur ty e cdo kujt.

Mos haroni te gjithe ju qe flisni apo shqetesoheni se ne vitet 2003 deri 2004 kemi pas nje moshe mesatare 22 vjecare e me te larte ndaj dhe chati kishte pak me pak perdorime banaliteti dhe sharje apo flode, sot kemi nje moshe mesatare 15 17 vjecare qe akoma cdo gje qe fluturon haet per ta ndaj seshte aq e thjesht te meresh me nje grup virtual femish te pa edukur duke mos lakuar te gjithe userat se ka dhe njerez serjoze e ne moshe ashtu sic ka dhe negativ, ndaj eshte e veshtire. Por me e rendesishmja eshte sepse jemi i vetmi server qe slejojm banalitet e per kete kemi dhe nje numer te reduktuar userash, sepse po te veni tek fajtori te shajn me liste familje shahen e perdorin banalitet e asnje sdel jashte ndaj dhe kane pak me shume usera, gjithashtu ata kane ne dhome dhe shelle me nick robote kush di te vej e te vertetoj, pra lene te flitet banal shajne e ste lene gje e keto jane dy pole te kundert tonat me serverat e tjere.

Albasoul kerkone sjellje edukative dhe jo te shahet apo perdoren fjale banale qe keta njerez te pa edukur ndoshta i perdorin dhe ne familjet e tyre por ketu ska per te ndodhur kjo tolerance e cila ka qene dhe duhet te ngeli ZERRO PIK.

Gjithsesi falenderoj userin qe hapi kete teme dhe e siguroj qe stafet tona do te bejne ceshte e mundur qe gjerat te ndryshojne ne te miren e pergjithshme dhe te Albasoul flm.



Albaguard._

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Po buli smer pjes ne forum moj
> ne themi ne forum se ne reale e di una qe bulin
> puc ti sdo me pucesh mua me qe duhet ber 
> forumi me paqesor pse mos e japim nje mundesi he si thuaj ti


po as i ick ore gje nji tjeter po deshe ke mu ke gabu adres  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> _Te hapet nje teme ne te mire te Albasoulit vlen te perkrahet dhe te solidarizohet cdo kush, por te flitet ne teme nga persona qe jane tipik te anarshis ne stafe apo ne dhoma eshte si te vi e te na qorroj ne qe smajm as syze ne kete moshe.
> 
> Albasoul si cdo netvork hecen perpara dhe me hapa te shpejt ne kemi ne dhomat tona ne oret ne darkes afer 200 user ne server e ne dhoma te ndryshme gje qe jau vertetoj une.
> 
> Persa i perket spjegimit apo te ashtuquajtures gjoja (indinjat te engjellit) do ti shtoja qe engjell je pjes e llogjeve, remujes dhe lemsheve brenda stafi nese se dine keta qe ju flet ti po jau them une se deri sot 
> te kam rishtuar nja 10 here duke menduar se e vlersoje veprimin time, por kur shofe qe me flet brrockulla ste toleroj e sle pa tu pergjigjur ty e cdo kujt.
> 
> Mos haroni te gjithe ju qe flisni apo shqetesoheni se ne vitet 2003 deri 2004 kemi pas nje moshe mesatare 22 vjecare e me te larte ndaj dhe chati kishte pak me pak perdorime banaliteti dhe sharje apo flode, sot kemi nje moshe mesatare 15 17 vjecare qe akoma cdo gje qe fluturon haet per ta ndaj seshte aq e thjesht te meresh me nje grup virtual femish te pa edukur duke mos lakuar te gjithe userat se ka dhe njerez serjoze e ne moshe ashtu sic ka dhe negativ, ndaj eshte e veshtire. Por me e rendesishmja eshte sepse jemi i vetmi server qe slejojm banalitet e per kete kemi dhe nje numer te reduktuar userash, sepse po te veni tek fajtori te shajn me liste familje shahen e perdorin banalitet e asnje sdel jashte ndaj dhe kane pak me shume usera, gjithashtu ata kane ne dhome dhe shelle me nick robote kush di te vej e te vertetoj, pra lene te flitet banal shajne e ste lene gje e keto jane dy pole te kundert tonat me serverat e tjere.
> 
> ...



Me Vjen shum Mire qe i je pergjigjur kesaj teme ,
Gjithsesi falemiderit dhe per keshillen qe me ke dhene 




> Persa i perket spjegimit apo te ashtuquajtures gjoja (indinjat te engjellit) do ti shtoja qe engjell je pjes e llogjeve, remujes dhe lemsheve brenda stafi nese se dine keta qe ju flet ti po jau them une se deri sot 
> te kam rishtuar nja 10 here duke menduar se e vlersoje veprimin time, por kur shofe qe me flet brrockulla ste toleroj e sle pa tu pergjigjur ty e cdo kujt.


Po kujt i thua pjes e rremujes pasi me duhej te zbar gjithcka ne te verteten 
apo llogjeve se nuk ju vjen mire kur kritikohet stafi ne te miren e saj.
Une kam qen kunder te padrejtave dhe do te jem deri ne Fund .
Po te te them Hapur Engjulli eshte ai qe ka qen eshte dhe do te jet kunder se pa drejtave apo  dickaje tjeter qe nuk shkon.
Shume mire e din te gjith sepse behen Floode apo Dossi mbi individ po ashtu dhe ndaj stafit,
Shume bukur e ke theksuar dhe ti aop tashme jan ne moshen 15-17 vjec , 
Kurse brezi vjeter qe ka qen tashme eshte ne moshen 28-35 vjec ,, a nuk eshte mire te zgjidhet nje staf me i kualifikuar me i kulturuar , po ashtu dhe me aktiv a nuk i keni mundesit ,nuk flas per veten ketu se mua tashme me ka dal boja per keq , pasi akuzohem per abuzime dhe Doss ndaj albasoul, (shpifjet e stafit )
Besoj Se do te behet me mire dhe uroj qe userat te jen me te kenaqur se me pare ,
U Theksoj dhe disave qe nuk e kan iden se ca do te thot CHAT 
Shpenzim e kohes se lire dhe bashkbisedime live  me bashk atdhetaret tan ane e mban botes ku do qe jan .
Ju uroj te gjithve Chat te mbar dhe sa me pran njeri tjeterit ,

me Respekt Miri.

----------


## BaBa

*albasoul, hahahahaahahahhahahahahhahhaha!!!!


fllod me ip real 

kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!
kapeni!


kucccccc sa jeni aty.*


PS: se harrova  a ju pelqeu fllodi  :perqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

na re si nuk pertove qe e bere gjith kete flood re

----------


## BaBa

> na re si nuk pertove qe e bere gjith kete flood re




po tastjera sheqyr zotit shkrun akoma  :ngerdheshje: 

bim bum bam, rri se do futem nai dit ne chat se kam ja 5 muaj pa hyre, po u futa e di ti, vetem trrena do baj se per gja tjeter sfutem un vetem fllode  :perqeshje: 



PS:  ti si po ja kalon me @-pin , ca thojn userat rrin mire hahahahah

sa kicke ban ke ba  re L()L


nje keshill te vogel bim bum , mos kick kot userat se ne gjygjin e hages do te cojne hahahahahaah

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> po tastjera sheqyr zotit shkrun akoma 
> 
> bim bum bam, rri se do futem nai dit ne chat se kam ja 5 muaj pa hyre, po u futa e di ti, vetem trrena do baj se per gja tjeter sfutem un vetem fllode 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:  ti si po ja kalon me @-pin , ca thojn userat rrin mire hahahahah
> 
> sa kicke ban ke ba  re L()L
> ...


Ti te jesh nga ata vjen tani re dil nje xhir tani po deshe

----------


## *suada*

*Ec aty BaBa se ktu jam vete  une kam blere syze 

Shaka... e kam lene chatin se sja vlen me nejt aty!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## BaBa

> *Ec aty BaBa se ktu jam vete  une kam blere syze :P
> 
> Shaka... e kam lene chatin se sja vlen me nejt aty!!!!!!!!!!!*



suada m'puc  :ngerdheshje: 



PS: o bim , po prit re se spo gjej proxy se me ip real sfutem un  :perqeshje:

----------


## GeoF

Nuk e kuptova se per cfare behej fjale ne keto gallatat e gjetura.Me vjen keq qe te investoj 10 minuta e te mos marr informacion e te mos kuptoj gje.
Ju lutemi , JU qe keni hapur temen, te  jeni me te qarte dhe me korrekt me temen dhe pergjigjen qe ajo ka shtruar.
Faleminderit nese me mirekuptoni,  i falem zotit per keqkuptimin tuaj.......

----------

